# newt shedding normal??



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

hey my spanish ribbed newts are shedding skin never knew newts did this??


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yep, all amphibians shed- they usually eat the shed skin. Unless something has drastically changed in your water conditions, there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Rhi01 (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah my spanish newt does it every so often especially if she's having a growth spurt.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

HAHA i feel so stupid :blush: =D thank god for that though! though something was burning them in the water or something, but not effected the paddle tailed newt 
they have grown quite a bit since i got them :flrt:

thanks guys :2thumb:


----------



## Rhi01 (Oct 23, 2009)

Lol don't worry. I think your question was quite rational I ask some really stupid questions sometimes!


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

:lol2: i think we all do HAHA 

just never noticed any of my other newts do it.


----------

